
Microsoft Schedules Upgrade to Windows 10 Without Users’ Consent - chang2301
http://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-schedules-upgrade-to-windows-10-without-users-consent-504095.shtml
======
chang2301
If you don't want this auto upgrade, here is a tool for that.
[https://www.grc.com/never10.htm?1](https://www.grc.com/never10.htm?1)

